# Rendre hors ligne toute sa musique sur l'iPod touch



## klems (18 Septembre 2017)

Salut! Jusqu'à présent je gardais toute ma collection de musique (+ de 100 Go principalement avec iTunes Match ) sur un iPod Classic mais depuis peu je me suis abonné à Apple Music et souhaiterais désormais tout passer sur un iPod touch que je me suis procuré (iTunes Match+Apple Music)

J'ai trouvé comment faire pour un album ou un titre (clique sur les ... puis rendre disponible hors-ligne) mais qu'en est il si je souhaite rendre hors ligne toute la bibliothèque ? Existe t il une option également pour rendre hors ligne automatiquement un nouvel album ajouté à sa bibliothèque depuis Apple Music?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## klems (19 Septembre 2017)

Personne n'a une idée? 
Une alternative serait de créer une playlist intelligente sur iTunes contenant tous les morceaux et d'activer l'option "rendre hors-ligne" sur cette playlist depuis l'iPod, mais encore une fois c'est du bricolage...


----------



## Larme (11 Octobre 2017)

Pour la deuxième question :
_Réglages.app/Music_
Section _Téléchargements_ : _Téléchargement autom._ à mettre activer.

Pas sûr qu'il y ait une vraie solution pour le faire la première fois (à moins de faire ce que tu as suggéré). Ou alors déconnecter son compte Music et le remettre en ayant activé avant le téléchargement automatique.


----------



## klems (11 Octobre 2017)

Larme a dit:


> Pour la deuxième question :
> _Réglages.app/Music_
> Section _Téléchargements_ : _Téléchargement autom._ à mettre activer.
> 
> Pas sûr qu'il y ait une vraie solution pour le faire la première fois (à moins de faire ce que tu as suggéré). Ou alors déconnecter son compte Music et le remettre en ayant activé avant le téléchargement automatique.



Merci, j’ai en effet découvert par hasard ce réglage!
En théorie ça marche mais sur une grosse bibliothèque ça prend des plombes et fini par buguer.
Du coup j’y vais au fur et à mesure selon les artistes qui m’intéressent.


----------

